# What Tests Do They Do Now for IBS?



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

My oldest daughter, 20, is being hit by some of the same symptoms that I started about her age. I've been a chronic IBS-C since my early 20s, although it's pretty well controlled now. Daughter has been under heavy stress with her college work, which might be triggering her symptoms. I'm hoping the symptoms will subside as she has an easier class schedule this semester. If they don't, I want her to see our doctor before she suffers any further with this.Question: what tests are they doing now? She's complaining of cramping and bloating, gnawing pain lower left, and being constipated. She only recently admitted all this to me, and I'm a concerned mom.Most likely I'll need to schedule ahead if she's going to need any testing, although I'm hoping this is all just temporary.Thanks for your responses. -Vicki


----------



## kare_bear88 (May 12, 2003)

I suffer from IBS-D, so I'm not sure if you daughter will receive the same tests I did, but I am around the same age as your daughter. I had blood tests, stool cultures, two upper GIs, a lower GI, and a colonoscopy. Other people I know who have been diagnosed with IBS only had blood tests done, so I think it varies between individual doctors and patients. Hope I helped you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

> quote:She's complaining of cramping and bloating, gnawing pain lower left, and being constipated


I had a barium enema done that determined that I have diverticulosis. The pain in the lower left abdomen is a symptom of diverticulosis/diverticulitis. Make sure you ask the doctor about this since they're are special precautions when divert is suspected.Hope everything goes well.Des


----------



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, kare bear and dbab, for your responses. Things aren't getting better for darling daughter. She's been back at school for 6 weeks. She called me this morning and said that abdominal spasms have been waking her up during the night. They're on her lower left. She's not as constipated because of the new regimen she's on, which is helping.This afternoon I spoke with the nurse for a GI specialist who's been referred, and she gave me the doctor's protocol. They'll do a blood workup and a stool culture. Depending on the test results and exam, they'll decide what to do next.She said it's likely that the doctor will want "to get a look inside," which means a barium enema or colonoscopy. With a young woman dd's age and rather short history of bowel problems, he usually prefers the enema first. I don't think daughter or I will particularly enjoy this (LOL).


----------



## kare_bear88 (May 12, 2003)

Just to let you know, alot of people feel that Barium enenma is not a very useful test. My GP ordered one while we were waiting to get in to the GI doctor. The GI doctor said that the Barium enema does not show as much as a colonoscopy, and even though the barium enema came back fine, I would still have to have a colonoscopy. If I had have known that, I would not have gone through the barium enema in the first place. I found the barium enema to be the most uncomfortable and unpleasant test to have, so if the GI suggests it, I would ask him why he is chosing it over a colonoscopy. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bates (Feb 26, 2004)

Uh, Vicki, what's with the LOL when you mention the barium enema? This is a medical procedure you're talking about, not a dirty joke. I would think your daughter could use a little support right now, not snickers behind her back. I just think your response to what could be a serious medical problem in your own daughter is a little weird.


----------



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

To bates & kare bear -- Hi. Never intended to make light of daughter's symptoms, so please don't misunderstand. As a family, we have been through some rough times. Despite all that has happened, we have tried to maintain a sense of humor. It keeps us from getting down too much. Daughter understands my LOL "remark." She knows about barium enemas and colonoscopies. She was home when I needed to prep for these tests, even helped me get through them. She knows it isn't easy. We try to keep perspective by even joking about them.I hate to see dd have to go through this herself, but we must find out what's going on. It could be just nerves. We trust our GI guy, who feels that a barium enema will reveal what he needs to know. I've talked with dd about the test. She'll be nervous but already wants to get it over with. It'll be scheduled in April during spring break. Thanks for writing. -Vicki


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2004)

Victoria, Don't feel bad. I have to laugh at myself every once in a while to keep from being so depressed. It sounds like you have a very good relationship with your daughter which is so important. She is very lucky to have a mother that cares to find information out to help and support her. Good luck to both of you and I hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

vicki, hi!! i'm 22 and have been diagnosed with IBS-d. Like your daughter, I am also in college and under lots of stress. At first I thought I'd wait and see when my semester load got lighter, but now I wish I would have just went to the doc when it all first started, so I'd say to get her to one now b/c its miserable sitting in class being uncomfortable. Luckily my husband and mom and dad are all very supportive.My doc at first just started me on med's, but they're not working. I provided a stool sample yesterday(which was not as bad i had thought originally!!) and if it doesn't come back normal, i'm going to a specialist to get scoped.


----------



## StillHoping (Sep 16, 2002)

It sounds like you have a very good relationship with your daughter which is so important. She is very lucky to have a mother that cares to find information out to help and support herI agree that your daughter is very lucky to have an understanding mother like yourself.







I got IBS when I was 21 and in college.Everyone in my family expected me to snap out of it and move on.I'm sad to say that they still have that attitude.


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

If you know what she has, then tests are pointless... The tests only "rule out" other problems... You have to address the issues. Stress management, a diet that agrees with her, and maybe some medication on top(lotronex or zelnorm depending on the condition).


----------

